
Tachyon - Fault Tolerant Distributed File System - aespinoza
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/4/17/tachyon-fault-tolerant-distributed-file-system-with-300-time.html?utm_source=feedly
======
cgh
Anyone know if it has the same single point of failure issues as HDFS
(NameNode)?

Also, bummer that it's written in Java. I know that was for easy pluggability
into Hadoop, but it makes it tough to write bindings for other languages.

~~~
jey
Actually, any language with a Thrift binding can talk to Tachyon:
[https://github.com/amplab/tachyon/blob/master/src/thrift/tac...](https://github.com/amplab/tachyon/blob/master/src/thrift/tachyon.thrift)

~~~
dchichkov
I guess using non-native API would introduce significant overhead and kill all
the advantages of using this Tachyon filesystem.

I take it, the resulting DFS can't be mounted, am I right? If yes, that's a
pity. By the way, are there DFS with similar properties (very fast, aggressive
memory use) that can be mounted?

~~~
jey
Why not? As far as I can tell, it'd be feasible to write a FUSE adapter that
uses Thrift to talk to the Tachyon servers.

~~~
codewright
FUSE can be really ugly sometimes though, kernel modules are better if you
need any real reliability.

------
druiid
Always cool to see different DFS options out there. That said, I personally
won't find this very useful. It does not appear to have any POSIX support and
thus only would work as a API/library accessible storage share. Hadoop at
least has ways of mounting, although I personally haven't used them.

------
mayurr
Wow, so bottom line 1\. useful for Streaming cause of the nature of the file
system. 2\. Probably will loose the append nature of HDFS. 3\. Retaining data
in memory makes it hard to use with any of the hdfs based databases like
hbase. So raw map reducers should definately try it...

------
aespinoza
I am extremely interested in this kind of technology. And to be honest this
one sound very interesting. I am trying to night in the lab.

